# TTOC badge



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

silly question but I want to put the ttoc badge on the side at the back as seen on a few others, is there etiquette on what side it goes on! Silly I know but thought Iâ€™d ask!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Buy another one or two so you can have them matching on the sides and on the back too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Buy another one or two so you can have them matching on the sides and on the back too


and 2 more for either side of the windscreen....Oh and one for each headlamp and tail lamps...and dont for get 4 more for each corner of your roof, you wouldnt want people from flats and offices above missing the fact you are a member of TTOC not to meantion helicopter pilots. That should just about cover it ....unless of course you want to stick a few more on the belly pan for when your car is serviced etc. :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No etiquette stub. Stick it where you like  :wink:


----------

